# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Melih Gökçek Kimdir?

## ceyda

Melih_Gokcekten_dayak_iddiasi!.jpg
Melih Gökçek 20 Ekim 1948 yılında Ankara Keçiörende doğdu. Çocukluğu babasının mesleği dolayısıyla Gaziantepte geçti. İlk, orta ve lise tahsilini Gaziantepte yapan gökçek Ankara Üniversitesi Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesinde öğrencilik hayatına başlayınca 1967 yılından itibaren tekrar Ankaraya yerleşti. Bilahare Gazi Üniversitesi Gazetecilik Yüksek Okulunu bitiren Gökçek Gazeteciliğe başladı. Parlamento muhabirliği yapan Gökçek, askerlik görevine başlamadan önce Çalışma Bakanlığında Özel Kalem Müdürmuavinliği yaptı.

Yedek subaylığını Kıbrıs Güzelyurtta yapan Gökçek, askerlik dönüşü ticaret hayatına atıldı.

1984 yılında Anavatan Partisinden Keçiören Belediye Başkanlığına aday oldu ve seçildi. 1989 yılından itibaren Sosyal Hizmetler Çocuk Esirgeme Kurumu Genel Müdürlüğüne getirilen Gökçek , bu görevini 1991 yılı başlarına kadar sürdürdü.

1991 yılında Refah Partisine geçen Gökçek aynı yıl içinde Keçiören bölgesinden Ankara Milletvekili olarak Parlamentoya girdi. 1994 yılında ise Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığına aday oldu.

Başkanlığa seçilen Gökçek 1999 yılında ikinci kez aynı göreve seçildi ve Ankara tarihinde ilk kez iki dönem üstüste büyükşehir belediye başkanlığına seçilen kişi oldu.

SİYASİ HAYATI

Melih Gökçek siyasi yaşamına 1984de Anavatan Partisi'nden Keçiören Belediye Başkan adayı olarak başladı.

23 Mart 1984'de Keçiören Belediye Başkanlığı'nı kazandı.

1989da ikinci defa Keçiören Belediye Başkanlığı görevine aday oldu. Fakat bu dönemde seçimleri kazanamadı.

Seçimleri kaybeden Gökçek bürokrasiye döndü ve Sosyal Hizmetler Çocuk Esirgeme Kurumu Genel Müdürlüğü görevine başladı. 1991 yılında bu görevinden ayrılmak zorunda kaldı.

1991 yılı hem siyasi hem bürokratik hayatında dönüm noktası yaşadı Gökçek. Parti için dengeler ve siyasi konjonktür Gökçekin ANAPtan istifa ederek Refah Partisi'ne katılmasına neden oldu. Gökçek, 1991 Genel Seçimleri öncesi Refah Partisi ile Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi ittifakın 62 milletvekili çıkardığı 20 Ekim 1991 seçimlerinde Gökçek Keçiören Bölgesi'nden Refah Partisi Ankara Milletvekili olarak parlamentoya girdi.

2 yıl üç ay milletvekilliği yapan Gökçek, 1994 yılında milletvekilliği devam ederken Refah Partisi'nden Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı'na aday oldu. Seçimleri 6500 oy farkla Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığını kazandı.

Refah Partisi'nin kapatılması üzerine Fazilet Partisi'ne geçen Gökçek, 1999 yılı Belediye Seçimleri'nde ikinci kez Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı'na aday oldu. Bu kez yapılan seçimlerde 30 000 oy farkıyla Ankara tarihinde ilk kez iki kez üst üste seçilen Belediye Başkanı olma başarısını elde etti. Bu dönemde de Fazilet Partisi'nin kapanması üzerine bağımsız kaldı.

----------

